# Any way to get rid of a FETISH?



## tickle_jockey (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi, 32 M from India here. I have this HUGE tickling fetish that prevents me from having relationships with normal women (the only type around me).

I've tried everything including hypnosis (against the psychiatrist's personal opinion, who thinks I am normal and I just need to find someone like myself - HAH easier said than DONE!)

Is there any hope for me or do I have to spend my life jacking off by looking at tickle videos?


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

You need to start looking for a relationship where this is already accepted. Look at dating sites that cater to those with unusual proclivities and I am sure you will find others of like mind.


----------



## tickle_jockey (Sep 18, 2007)

I did that already and most of those websites have women from the US or Europe, none in India.

Secondly what I was REALLY asking was that since I have no trouble finding perfectly nice women who I'd want to marry, and since my fetish seems to be the only thing that could be a deal-breaker, is there any way I could get RID of it.

Thanks.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Someone is going to knock the hell out of you and that should cure you. You say that tickling someone is a fetish? I'd say its more a bad habit and your going to get people mad at you.
Learn to control yourself and be respectful of others, thats the key to it all.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

No, tickling and being tickled is a fetish...it's boderline infantilism.

There is no way to "rid" yourself of the fetish but you can control it, much like anything we do as humans that are socially, morally or otherwise considered "reprehensible" or out of the norm.

Cognitive therapy, psychoanalysis and medication are the medical ways to treat a fetish...but none have the desired effect.

Just don't incorporate it into your relationships or do so slowly and with limits. 

Or as you so eloquently phrased it, in true white trash venacular, just continue to jerk off to tickle videos to satisfy that need and be normal with a woman.

Preacher


----------



## jada (Jul 15, 2009)

My fetish is dressing in my bf's t shirt after sex on a nude body. I like doing it and see no problems with it. Should i really get rid of fetish if i feel o.k. about it? Or it isn't a fetish?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Someone started tickling me and I told them to stop and they didn't....
I'd get upset for sure.

Who actually likes being tickled? not me............


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't mind tickling and being tickled - it's actually a mild form of control and torture... but within limits. It's either playful and fun, or it's 'too much' when you cross the line of pleasure into annoyance.

It's that scream as the roller coaster is starting to decend


----------

